# Eclipse Arbeitsspace Split



## Wolfgang Lenhard (28. Jan 2008)

/* Sorry für den komischen Titel, aber man darf in diesem Forum das Wort "work" nicht im Titel verwenden - komisch! */

Hi,
ich bin vor einiger Zeit auf ein neues Laptop umgestiegen, auf dem Vista läuft. Als ich alles installiert hatte und meine bisherigen Projekte in Eclipse importiert hatt, funktionierte alles auch gut. Ich hatte ein Workspace-Verzeichnis unter user/Dokumente/workspace angelegt und alle Projekte wurden dorthin importiert. Komischerweise wurde aber noch eine weitere Workspace unter user/workspace erzeugt und wenn ich neue Projekte anlege, dann landen diese dort. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es unter Eclipse möglich ist, mehrere parallele Workspaces gleichzeitig zu laden. Gibt es eine schnelle, sichere Möglichkeit, beide Workspaces zu kombinieren ohne beide Workspaces zu löschen, alles noch einmal neu anzulegen und die Projkete einzeln zu importieren? Es sind bei mir viele Projekte und ich würde mir das gerne ersparen.

Ciao,
  Wolfgang


----------



## tuxedo (28. Jan 2008)

Die Projekt-Import/Export-Funktion sollte deinen Ansprüchen genügen. --> try&error ...

- Alex


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (28. Jan 2008)

Ok, dann doch auf die harte Tour ...


----------



## tuxedo (28. Jan 2008)

Wieso "harte Tour" ???

Damit kannst du bequem einen ganzen Satz (nicht einzeln!) Projekte in einen Workspace importieren. Hab so in <2min über 50 Projekt von A und B nach C verschoben. Einfacher und schneller geht glaub nicht.

- Alex


----------

